# Planning my next gaming computer



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2018)

Whatdoya'llthink?


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 7, 2018)

ahhhh just don't start WW3 with it okay???


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> ahhhh just don't start WW3 with it okay???


Shall we play a game?


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Whatdoya'llthink?




Fuck the WOPR.  The best gaming computer is something with balls to the wall to run any program, even ten operating systems all at the same time.  Not a single wire inside and you can actually buy one for $8,000.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatdoya'llthink?
> ...


You actually thought I was serious?  Really?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Aug 7, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Hardly.  The WOPR is taken from that war games movie with Matt Broderick.  Amazing how gullible you "educated" liberals often turn out to be who are always trying to make a point of acting like you think you are so much smarter than others.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 8, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Liberals......  
You should write comedy!!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 20, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Good Lord....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 20, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My favorite part was _him_ calling _you_ gullible...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Maybe it's his idea of humor...........  Now that would be sad.......


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 20, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Whatdoya'llthink?


I play with guns and ammo not with computers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatdoya'llthink?
> ...


Yeah?  I have a good collection, sold a few a couple of years ago and looking to add a couple more within the next couple of years.  Firearms and computers.........


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 25, 2018)

On a more serious note for anyone else who stumbles in here with serious intention: 

Threadripper - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074CBH3R4/?tag=ff0d01-20

GIGABYTE X399 AORUS - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0746CT3Y5/?tag=ff0d01-20

GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming R2 - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XPGTD4R/?tag=ff0d01-20 OR the 2nd addition AORUS version if you like synchronized lighting - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N4WLWI0/?tag=ff0d01-20

I highly recommend the EVGA SuperNova PSU's, I have the 1600W Platinum, nothing else can compare to the Novas rails, and given the hard draw of the ripper and 1080... don't bother with any other brands.


----------



## addy smith (Sep 10, 2018)

There are lots of good options available in the market for gaming computers. Some of them are listed here:

Intel Hades Canyon NUC. 
MSI Trident 3. 
Lenovo IdeaCentre Y900. 
Dell XPS Tower Special Edition
Alienware Area 51 Threadripper Edition.
Corsair One Elite.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 3, 2019)

I bought a DELL Monitor for 5 bucks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> I bought a DELL Monitor for 5 bucks.


I can show you how to fix it.......


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a DELL Monitor for 5 bucks.
> ...


It´s fine for now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Give it a day or two........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Joking aside what size is it?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 3, 2019)

EverCurious said:


> On a more serious note for anyone else who stumbles in here with serious intention:
> 
> Threadripper - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074CBH3R4/?tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> ...


Somehow I missed this back then......  Obvious anal retentive issues aside you could have always started your own serious thread......  Just a thought......


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


19"

Dell Professional P190S 48cm (19") LCD Flat Panel Monitor | Dell


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


For my desktops I don't use anything less than a 24".


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


24" 16:9 is maybe as high as 19" 5:4.


----------

